# Bestellung - wie lang denn noch?



## sttr (28. Juli 2011)

Langsam aber sicher werd ich etwas quängelig...

Am 7. Juli hab ich ein lagerndes Team 7.0 im Tagesangebot bestellt. Zusätzlich noch einen Rucksack und eine Dämpferpumpe - das war wohl ein Fehler.
Hab alles mittels Paypal bezahlt und auch sofort eine Bestellbestätigung von Bike-Discount und eine Zahlungsbestätigung von Paypal (über den gesamten Betrag) bekommen.
Nachdem in der Bestellbestätigung was von 10-14 Tagen bei Bestellung eines Komplettrades steht, hieß es nun mal abwarten. Nach 11 Tagen hab ich auf meiner Kreditkartenabrechnung bemerkt, dass nicht der komplette Betrag von meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht wurde, sondern nur der Kaufpreis vom Rad und die Versandkosten. Differenz 49,90 (Rucksack und Dämpferpumpe). Ich fragte also per Email nach, warum dies so ist, bekam aber keine Antwort (später stellte sich heraus, dass sämtliche Emails von Bike-Discount, welche einen Anhang enthalten, in meinem GMX-Spamordner landeten - mein Fehler. Ich wurde aber trotzdem erst auf meine Anfrage hin unterrichtet, dass es ein Problem gibt). 
Am nächsten Tag 19.7. rief ich also bei Bike-Discount an um das Problem zu klären. Ein sehr netter Herr hat mir dann erklärt, dass eine Kollegin mir am Vortag ein Email schickte und mich darüber aufklärte, dass bei meiner Paypal-Zahlung aufgrund eines technischen Defekts nicht der volle Betrag eingezogen wurde. Ich solle die Differenz von 49,90 bitte überweisen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das Rad bereits fertig zum Versand ist und alles abgeschickt wird, sobald die offene Differenz beglichen ist. Das bereits bezahlte Rad kann also erst verschickt werden, wenn die (auf 2 Teile aufgesplittete) Bestellung komplett bezahlt ist. Nun gut, ist ärgerlich, aber systembedingt wohl nicht anders möglich. Ich habe also sofort den offenen Betrag überwiesen und der Herr von Bike-Discount versicherte mir, dass die Bestellung mit Priorität behandelt wird und in 1-2 Tagen abgeschickt werden solle (länger dauert auch die Überweisung nicht). 3 Tage später (Freitag 22.7.) konnte ich dann in der Sendungsverfolgung von DPD sehen, dass mein Paket mit Dämpferpumpe und Rucksack versendet wurde. Kam dann auch am Montag darauf an.
Da aber in meiner Versandbenachrichtigung vom Rad keine Sendungsnummer war, rief ich am Montag 25.7. nochmal bei Bike-Discount an. Mir wurde von einem anderen netten Herren die Sendungsnummer durchgesagt und mitgeteilt, dass das Rad aber noch nicht verschickt wurde. Er erkundigt sich bei den Kollegen und ruft mich dann zurück. Das hat auch schnell geklappt und er teilte mir dann mit, dass mein Rad erst am Freitag (22.7.) von der Montagehalle "abgeholt" wurde. Es müsse jetzt nur noch von DHL abgeholt werden. Heute 28.7. warte ich noch immer darauf, dass sich der Status der Sendungsverfolgung ändert. Was bitte ist so schwer daran, ein lagerndes, bereits montiertes Rad zu verschicken? Und warum wird mir jedes mal gesagt, das Rad ist fertig und wird bald verschickt? Wieso klappts bei anderen in ein paar Tagen und ich wart seit 3 Wochen???


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juli 2011)

Leider ist dies ein bekanntes Problem bei den PayPal Zahlungen.
Wir arbeiten unter Hochdruck daran dieses Problem zu beheben. Lieferzeiten sind bei Rädern ca. 10-14 Tage. In deinem Fall ist halt durch das "splitten" des Auftrages in 2 Verschiedene es zu der genannten Problematik gekommen. Natürlich bitten wir zu entschuldigen das du das jetzt mit einer längeren Wartezeit ausbaden musst. 

Falls du noch Fragen hast, dann ruf doch bitte die Kollegen aus der Komplettradabteilung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sttr (28. Juli 2011)

Anrufen bringt irgendwie nicht so viel. Die Herren sind zwar sehr nett, sagen aber auch immer nur, dass das Rad bereits fertig ist und in 1-2 Tagen versendet wird. Wird es nur leider nicht...
Eine Entschuldigung in Form eines Gutscheins würd ich natürlich jederzeit akzeptieren :-D...zumal das Rad in der Zwischenzeit schon um 50 Euro billiger zu haben gewesen wäre...


----------



## Hobbit07 (28. Juli 2011)

Mein Vater hat Montag bei Radon ein Rad bestellt, ink. Dämpferpumpe, Kettenstrebenschutz... etc. Auch hat er über PayPal bezahlt. Muss er zwangsläufig mit den selben Problemen rechnen?


----------



## Hobbit07 (2. August 2011)

Zur Info, mein Vater hatte keine Probleme mit der Bezahlung mit Paypal, es scheint wohl nur in Einzelfällen Komplikationen zu geben... In der Versandbestätigung vom 29.07 ist der komplette Betrag aufgeführt. Doch seit Freitag ist das Paket in der Online - Verfolgung von DHL bei 20%... (Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt) Wann kann man denn mit der Lieferung des Rads rechnen?


----------



## catchmyshadow (2. August 2011)

Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst.
DHL liefert im Normalfall in 1-2 Tagen.
Bei mir war die Sendung sogar gleich am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## siga (2. August 2011)

Hobbit07 schrieb:


> Zur Info, mein Vater hatte keine Probleme mit der Bezahlung mit Paypal, es scheint wohl nur in Einzelfällen Komplikationen zu geben... In der Versandbestätigung vom 29.07 ist der komplette Betrag aufgeführt. Doch seit Freitag ist das Paket in der Online - Verfolgung von DHL bei 20%... (Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt) Wann kann man denn mit der Lieferung des Rads rechnen?



Bei mir hat es ab dem Punkt 10 Tage gedauert.

mfg tobias


----------

